# 1970 LeMans horn relay position



## THE#237underdog (Sep 19, 2019)

Should the wire connecters (spade plugs ) face up towards 10 o'clock or should they be facing down towards 5 o'clock , looking from the front of car , I posted a question about a month ago concerning horn relay wiring and thanks to Frosty I received an email wiring diagram . After looking at videos on YouTube and through , my collection of High Performance Pontiac magazines , I found , my relay could be installed improperly . Someone previously did a great job with , blower motor removal , filling it and painting the firewall.Just to be clear , I've got a 70 LeMans . Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Relay contacts are down. Prevents water intrusion.


----------

